

Ask HN: Any HN meetups in Greater Boston Area? WebInno anyone? - BlueSkies

I was wondering if there were any regular meetups from HN in the Greater Boston Area?   Is anyone planning on attending the WebInno event on July 15th (www.webinnovatorsgroup.com)?<p>I'm particularly interested in meeting with experienced Perl hackers (details in my profile).<p>Any other casual or formal meetups besides WebInno in the area that people know about?<p>Thanks!
======
JayNeely
There's nothing HN specific, but there's an OpenCoffee group for startup-types
that meets Wednesday mornings, 9:00 AM, at Andala Coffeehouse in Central
Square (Cambridge). Good crowd and good discussion there.

Lots of good stuff on Meetup.com, and you can find a ton of tech-related
networking events on: <http://MarksGuide.com>

See you at WebInno.

------
wbond
While not HN specific, there are a few regular web meetups north of Boston.
North Shore Web Geeks (<http://northshorewebgeeks.com/>) in Newburyport
happens the third Thursday of every month. Build Guild
(<http://www.buildguild.org/>) in Salem happens the second Tuesday of every
month.

------
dangrover
One time I was coding at the 1369 Coffeehouse in Central Square, and some guy
came by and asked if I was there for the Hacker News meetup. I said I wasn't,
but that I'd be quite interested. I'm not sure who organized that or if they
have plans on organizing more. Any clues?

------
chip
See previous discussion <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=217274>

Hope to meet everyone at WebInno.

------
sanj
I'll be presenting at Webinno!

